# Tableland Herping



## Fang101 (May 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone, here are some photos I've taken recently up around Mareeba/Tablelands, hope you enjoy the photos.

Tommy roundhead



Diporiphora australis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Diporiphora australis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Dead Robust blind snake



Ramphotyphlops ligatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Ramphotyphlops ligatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Ant...



_MG_8493 - Copy by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Mantid



_MG_8558 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




_MG_8561 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Spotted python



Antaresia maculosa by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Antaresia maculosa by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Stoney Creek Frog



Litoria wilcoxi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria wilcoxi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Slaty-grey snake



Stegonotus cucullatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Stegonotus cucullatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Excitable delma



Delma tincta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Delma tincta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Delma tincta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Desert Tree Frog



Litoria rubella by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria rubella by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

??



_MG_8975 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Tarantula



Untitled by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Northern Quoll 



Dasyurus hallucatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Another Spotted python(this one was very fat)



Antaresia maculosa by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Antaresia maculosa by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Antaresia maculosa by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Centipede



Rhysida nuda by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Rhysida nuda by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Dragon Fly



_MG_9147 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




_MG_9148 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Saw-shelled turtle



Myuchelys latisternum by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Myuchelys latisternum by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Laughing Kookaburras



Dacelo novaeguineae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Ornate Burrowing Frog



Platyplectrum ornatum by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Arafura file snake



Acrochordus arafurae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Freshwater crocodile



Crocodylus johnstoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Crocodylus johnstoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Pied Butcherbird 



Cracticus nigrogularis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eastern water dragon



Intellagama lesueurii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Frill-necked dragon



Chlamydosaurus kingii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Red-bellied black snake



Pseudechis porphyriacus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Bandy-bandy



Vermicella annulata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Regards Kieran


----------



## Firepac (May 18, 2013)

Great shots Kieran


----------



## cheekabee (May 18, 2013)

Wow, great professional photo, love the saw shelled turtles hatching.


----------



## sharky (May 18, 2013)

absolutely outstanding....


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2013)

Awesome photos! Love the look of the EWD.


----------



## Luvbuz (May 18, 2013)

Fantastic photos Fang101, thanks for sharing! Nice to see we have such diversity in the north!


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, that is one ugly file snake


----------



## Brodie (May 18, 2013)

You found a file snake? That's awesome, they were pretty common in the NT but haven't seen them here. Nice RBBS too.


----------



## NickGeee (May 18, 2013)

That water dragon looks amazing!


----------



## Dash667 (May 19, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Mitella (May 19, 2013)

thanks for sharing those amazing pictures!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 19, 2013)

Hey, put the Chlamydosaurus eye shot in, that's fantastic. 

Nice post.


----------



## borntobnude (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the great pics ,although i am slightly dissapointed that there are NO tree kangaroos


----------



## Senator358 (May 19, 2013)

Great photos of some very interesting animals. Where's the cane toads though? :lol:


----------



## Xeaal (May 19, 2013)

Absolutely stunning photos.. thank you so much for sharing those.


----------



## Fang101 (May 19, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Hey, put the Chlamydosaurus eye shot in, that's fantastic.
> 
> Nice post.



Here you go Stephen 



Chlamydosaurus kingii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Heres a few more photos from last night....



Tarantula by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Tarantula by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria caerulea by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria caerulea by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Brodie (May 19, 2013)

How far west were you to see the Filey? Not asking for the exact creek, just the general area would be helpful.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (May 19, 2013)

Wow awesome shots


----------



## Fang101 (May 19, 2013)

Brodie said:


> How far west were you to see the Filey? Not asking for the exact creek, just the general area would be helpful.



That one was found at Dimbulah (saw a few that night), also heard that they are in the Mareeba Wetlands area.


----------



## Skitzmixer (May 22, 2013)

wow amazing shots! May I ask what lenses are you using? Some of those close up shots, the detail on the subject is incredible.


----------



## moosenoose (May 22, 2013)

Superb!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2013)

> May I ask what lenses are you using? Some of those close up shots, the detail on the subject is incredible.



Exif | Litoria caerulea | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## wildthings (Jun 13, 2013)

Fang101 said:


> Hi Everyone, here are some photos I've taken recently up around Mareeba/Tablelands, hope you enjoy the photos.reat photos,
> 
> Tommy roundhead
> 
> ...


please tell me what camera and lens are you using? absolutely beautiful photography  lived in Mareeba and Dimbulah in the 80s and there is an amazing variety of wildlife up there, fantastic place


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 13, 2013)

awesome work Kieren! Great photography mate!


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 23, 2013)

Very nice photos and finds, Kiernan. That Acrochordus arafurae looked like a beast. How large was it?

Regards,
David


----------



## Fang101 (Aug 3, 2013)

moloch05 said:


> Very nice photos and finds, Kiernan. That Acrochordus arafurae looked like a beast. How large was it?
> 
> Regards,
> David



The file snakes we saw there were about a metre and a half each.



wildthings said:


> please tell me what camera and lens are you using? absolutely beautiful photography  lived in Mareeba and Dimbulah in the 80s and there is an amazing variety of wildlife up there, fantastic place



I am using the canon 50d with the 100mm L macro lens.


----------



## Fang101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Heres a few things I've found in Biboohra....
Curl snakes



Suta suta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Suta suta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Suta suta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Striped Rocket Frog



Litoria nasuta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria nasuta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Bumpy Rocketfrog



Litoria inermis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria inermis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Carpentaria snake



Cryptophis boschmai by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cryptophis boschmai by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cryptophis boschmai by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------

